# καθαρό ποσό -- μικτό ποσό = net amount -- gross amount



## UsualSuspect (Sep 20, 2012)

Υπάρχει κάποιος όρος για να εκφράσω την έννοια αυτή αλλά και την αντίθετη, το μικτό ποσό;
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Με μπερδεύεις. Ξέρω το *gross amount*, που είναι το συνολικό / μικτό ποσό πριν από τις κρατήσεις. Και το *net amount*, δηλαδή το καθαρό πληρωτέο ποσό, μετά τις κρατήσεις.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 20, 2012)

Όταν πρόκειται για μισθωτούς, το καθαρό λέγεται και *take-home pay*. Ψάχνω να βρω αν έχει αντίθετο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2012)

Καλή η σκέψη σου. Εννοείς το gross salary;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Net_pay


----------



## UsualSuspect (Sep 20, 2012)

Το gross/net amount νομίζω μου κάνει στην περίπτωσή μου. Ευχαριστώ


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλή η σκέψη σου. Εννοείς το gross salary;
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Net_pay



Ναι. Ακριβώς.


----------

